

The Mezzo Programming language - throwaway344
http://protz.github.io/mezzo/

======
evincarofautumn
This is an impressive bit of work. The ability to typecheck a tail-recursive
type-changing “map” implementation is particularly good, and a lot of
practical results follow from that. I don’t expect Mezzo to be the next big
thing, but ideas from it will most probably make their way into upcoming type-
safe systems languages.

~~~
protz
Thanks.

> I don’t expect Mezzo to be the next big thing, but ideas from it will most
> probably make their way into upcoming type-safe systems languages.

I guess that's also one difference between Rust and us. Being researchers, we
don't have the manpower to turn this into a working, industrial project, so
we're hoping that the ideas percolate. Rust, in contrast, it trying to become
the next big thing, maybe at the expense of having theoretical soundness
results and papers in 10pt LaTeX :).

~~~
dbaupp
There is a formal model of (the "interesting" subset of) Rust being created,
which will hopefully lead to correctness paper(s).

~~~
dbaupp
(Now that I'm off my phone I can provide the link:
[https://github.com/anasazi/rust-redex](https://github.com/anasazi/rust-redex)
)

------
chrismorgan
This question must inevitably come up: how does the approach compare with
Rust’s?

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Rust isn't in the bibliography. Coming from an academic perspective, that
makes sense since nothing has been published on Rust yet. Consider this
language to be more academic and less practical, but that means it will have
(or at least should have) more novel features. I'm not well versed in
permission-based and linear type-based systems, but it looks interesting.

~~~
skrebbel
> _nothing has been published on Rust yet_

That's a bit scary, right. A lot of stuff has been published on Rust, just not
in a 10pt LaTeX font. Is there a rule in universities that things don't exist
until they appear in a journal?

~~~
fdej
To some extent, there is such a rule. But not all academics are perpetually
2-5 years behind the times by only getting updates from journals. Bleeding-
edge researchers go to conferences, which can cut the latency down to as
little as 6-12 months.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
PL doesn't have much in the form of journals; we,rely mostly on conferences
for communication, though I think that's changing a bit.

------
mahmud
Always a soft squishy spot for MLs. This one is particularly beautiful.

------
kaeluka
fuck, it's in OPAM? The gives me no excuse..

edit: [ERROR] curl: code 404 while downloading
[https://opam.ocaml.org/archives/mezzo.latest+opam.tar.gz](https://opam.ocaml.org/archives/mezzo.latest+opam.tar.gz)

~~~
protz
This definitely looks like an OPAM error, can you file a bug at
[https://github.com/OCamlPro/opam-
repository](https://github.com/OCamlPro/opam-repository)? Thanks!

~~~
kaeluka
done [https://github.com/ocaml/opam-
repository/issues/2011](https://github.com/ocaml/opam-repository/issues/2011)

